# LOST: swaro spotting scope



## EDF (Oct 20, 2010)

We lost a spotting scope yesterday on the North end of the Monroe unit above Annabella (in the hunters flat/bell rock area). Went back to where it was left and somebody had taken it. If you have any information, please let me know! Thanks for your help
Eric


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Posts like this make my heart sink, hopefully someone will return it.


----------

